# rummage sales / street fairs



## Lilly

I found these at the street fair today
pd a whopping $4.50 for them all








Think I'll use the urn things in the Drac house filled with ashes and the bowl I'm not sure yet.
the mini zips I use to hold lights and curtains


----------



## eanderso13

Nice finds, Lilly! Those brass urns are super cool! I love garage/rummage/yard sales! A few weeks ago I got two Roman-style stone columns that are about 2 feet tall for $3 a piece! They'll make nice little cemetery monument stands.


----------



## sharpobject

*My best yard sale find*

I got this box to use as a coffin at a yard sale Saturday for $1. When I told the guy what I was going to do with it - I think he wanted to take it back. Do you think it would look better painted or stripped and stained for that natural look?


----------



## Lilly

Nice crate ..for a buck wowo
maybe not a coffin ( just because of the shape to me)but a monster in the box thing all you need is a chain to wrap it. and then stamp dagner and stuff on it.Maybe a few breathing holes and you could set a light inside
I like the green it's not the norm look... but it would be up to you on painting or stripping (lots of work there) then staining
Is there no bottom on it?


----------



## sharpobject

That's a wonderful idea - thank you !!!! I didn't even think of that. and it would sure save me alot of work stripping or repainting it. Yes it has a bottom (and is kinda heavy).


----------



## Lilly

Y w
I was also thinking if you have a party you could line it with stryo and it be agreat cooler


----------



## Vlad

Actually, I think most early coffins were shaped like that.

Very cool finds all !!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

sharpobject said:


> That's a wonderful idea - thank you !!!! I didn't even think of that. and it would sure save me alot of work stripping or repainting it. Yes it has a bottom (and is kinda heavy).


Just age the paint with an electric sander, so it looks old.


----------



## GothicCandle

nice! love those finds. today my mom went to a garage sale and bought a bunch of halloween stuff, two wigs, a wig head, wings, a feather mask, and some cardboard top hats.


----------



## sharpobject

Thanks for all the great ideas. I LOVE yard sales - me and my brother hit the yard sales every Saturday. We start at 7am and usually hit 30-40 by lunch time. This week I got.....
a cast iron pot - a little small - but only $.50
a large, heavy candlestick - $.75
8-2ft sections of little plastic fencing - $4 (maybe a private plot within the cemetery?)
and I'm not really into those light up yard decorations, but couldn't pass up 2 - 3 foot jol for $3 each
A large pipe-cleaner looking spider - $.50
I also got a roll of 6 inch ribbon - kind of heavy and silver metallic looking - big roll - 9 inches across - $1.00. Any ideas for the ribbon?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I wonder if the ribbon is heat transfer tape?


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I found a really old baby carriage and an old wooden barrel at a house that they were cleaning out... they were out by the curb with a "FREE" sign... It was awesome!
.


----------



## Lilly

Sharp.. a big silver cross with the ribbon maybe-who says they have to old and wooden or cement looking) 

FYF good finds will your avatar guy fit in the carriage?


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Lilly said:


> Sharp.. a big silver cross with the ribbon maybe-who says they have to old and wooden or cement looking)
> 
> FYF good finds will your avatar guy fit in the carriage?


I don't think she will...
But I'll check that out...
I'm not really sure what I'm going to do with the carriage quite yet...
I might look into a pneumatic baby or something...
Something I haven't done before that people won't expect!
:jol:.


----------



## Evil Queen

Check my album pics to see what I picked up this weekend at a flea market.


----------



## Lilly

good stuff evil queen


----------



## sharpobject

SI - I don't think the ribbon is heat transfer tape. There was another roll similar but a different kind of design on it.

EQ - cool finds. Is the leather mask for halloween or for just everyday? lol

FYF - An old baby carriage - awsome! Even just off to side all by itself is creepy to me.


----------



## GothicCandle

Another score today!! yay! I got
A doll house
Striped boots(both seen in another post lol)
A green light up pumpkin
paper mache pumpkins
a few lamps
flameless candles
a talking fish(that i plan to turn into an evil mermaid)


----------



## Lilly

sharpO can you put a pic of your ribbon up?

Gothic ...looks like you did a good haul today


----------



## BadTable Manor

Fun thread. 
Some of my better garage sale acquisitions have been: a set of 3 big honkin' grapevine wreaths (plan on soaking, then unwinding them for scarecrow adornments), a ginormous light-up JOL, lovely pewter candlabras, piratey brass urn, GID jointed alien, and a pair of paintball-target mannequins.

I haven't been garage-sailing in quite some time. Thanks for reminding me I need to get back into it.


----------



## sharpobject

Lilly said:


> sharpO can you put a pic of your ribbon up?
> 
> Gothic ...looks like you did a good haul today


Lilly - As soon as the hubby and my son get back from Disney with the camera on the 9th - I'll post a picture.


----------



## GothicCandle

i soooo love garage sales!!!!! I got a big HUGE bag of halloween stuff for 1 dollar!!!! and a few other things. My favorite thing I got today is this...

















Its a fountain. At first I thought it was just electric candles, but then i noticed it has a water pump and has dried algae in the bottom(where the water goes).


----------



## Lilly

wow thats cool gothic


----------



## GothicCandle

Lilly said:


> wow thats cool gothic


and the fountain was only TWO DOLLARS!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject

Nice find Gothic !!! I picked up a pair of stilts today for $10. I told my son if he can master them, he can be a very tall grim reaper for the haunt.


----------



## Evil Eyes

GothicCandle, that fountain is truly awesome! I have never seen anything like it. I'm jealous! I am just getting back to the board now, thinking I need some inspiration to get moving this summer before Halloween creeps up on me. I need to start going to garage sales again! I get the best things at sales and thrift stores.


----------



## scream1973

Thats an awesome fountain


----------



## ubzest

I love yard saleing and driving around the neighbourhood at night tee hee, Im not to proud to garbage pick. This week we spent about 12 dollars at yardsales and got a 2ft black light,(thats cheaper than buying a bulb) a lady godiva wig, a brown wig, a large skull platter,5 disc-mans, (one was broke) and some indoor halloween candleholders and a big plastic knife. not a bad score... only burned about 5 bucks in gas! lol


----------



## ghost37

Awesome find on the candle fountain...love it!!!

I don't have much luck finding halloween stuff at yard sales. I even have a few friends looking out for me and not much luck. We go to a big flea market/swap meet and there is some halloween stuff but it usually sells the day before I get there. Go figure...
People in my area aren't that big on Halloween.


----------



## GothicCandle

> People in my area aren't that big on Halloween


oh sad.


----------



## AzKittie74

ghost37 Halloween is not to big in my area either, darn it! So I never find much either but my mom always looks where she lives and sends me boxes, It is like Christmas everytime she does ;O)


----------



## lowdwnrob

I usally get some stuff from yard sales. Not having any luck this year. My son had a wrestling meet out of town and we got a call that their was a house that looked like they were selling an entire haunted house they had so much stuff. Figures huh. Oh well I will keep on looking.


----------



## GothicCandle

last week my mom (Who doesn't really like halloween, or at least not as much as me.) she in fact bought me two lanterns at a garage sale!!!!! they're pretty cool, for one dollar each they were a mega deal!


----------



## GothicCandle

oooo YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today when i went to a garage sale I found two REAL black lights(and the light socket things to make them work). One 24 inch and the other a 15 inch. I got them BOTH for a total of one dollar and fifty cents!!!! And they work great!!!! YAYNESS!


----------



## Bloodhound

My wife went to a yard sale yesterday and here is something she found. This guy is 9'6" tall.






​


----------



## ubzest

hes so cute hanging over the door like that, I want him!


----------



## Lilly

Is that made out of wood? 
he's pretty big, cool


----------



## Bloodhound

Yes, He is made of plywood and bolted at the joints. (Poseable) He is cool for a skeleton over nine feet tall.


----------



## NickG

wow - he must be pretty heavy


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

sharpobject said:


> Nice find Gothic !!! I picked up a pair of stilts today for $10. I told my son if he can master them, he can be a very tall grim reaper for the haunt.


Why can't I have that kind of luck? I've been looking for a decent pair of cheap drywall stilts FOREVER!


----------



## GothicCandle

wow, thats one cool skelly!!


----------



## Lilly

I got this today for 5 bucks down the street at a rummage sale its about 5 ft tall total....they were going to try and put a wedding dress on it to stand up but with no base it falls over ..duh
so I asked if it was for sale and she said sure give me an offer.


----------



## beelce

Ohhh...lots of ideas there Lilly...good find


----------



## bobzilla

Found this today for a $1


----------



## halstaff

That looks great Bobzilla. Need to make one of those for my Pirate ship. Wonder if I have an extra block of foam?


----------



## bobzilla

I think you will have about 50 extra real soon !



halstaff said:


> That looks great Bobzilla. Need to make one of those for my Pirate ship. Wonder if I have an extra block of foam?


----------



## bobzilla

Plaster bust : 50 cents

















Wooden bottle : $ 1.00

















Vintage double barrel cap gun : $ 2.00


----------



## halstaff

Great scores! All I got today was some chain and 50 feet of Cat 5 cable.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks ! You need to go to the swap meet with me sometime !



halstaff said:


> Great scores! All I got today was some chain and 50 feet of Cat 5 cable.


----------



## halstaff

It would be worth canceling my regular Saturday workout if we find stuff like that!


----------



## Murdock

Lilly said:


> I got this today for 5 bucks down the street at a rummage sale its about 5 ft tall total....they were going to try and put a wedding dress on it to stand up but with no base it falls over ..duh
> so I asked if it was for sale and she said sure give me an offer.


Score! $5 bucks? Crazy good deal lol


----------



## bobzilla

Nice finds !  I found this ceramic jug and skull for 50 cents !


----------



## bobzilla

Not much today, an old Disney record for $1 and a lantern for 50 cents :


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Great finds for two bucks Bob!


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you Sir !



Johnny Thunder said:


> Great finds for two bucks Bob!


----------



## MorbidMariah

And what a cute kitty too!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

I picked this up yesterday for two bucks.

http://www.thewarthogpen.com/bs_files/1990.wmv


----------



## bobzilla

Found a few things...... 
Talking parrot $10









Two of these hanging lights for $2










Solar candle 50 cents










Crab thingy 50 cents


----------



## Caliente

To add to this list I found a Cauldron with a fog machine and strobe in side for 5 dollars and about 200+ strings of Christmas lights for 20 dollars. So far they all work. I love yard sales and rummages.

Caliente


----------



## My CReePY Garage

Thursday is bulk trash day in my neighborhood. For Halloween stuff I found a busted gazebo I turned into a halloween fence. Pics are in my photo album.


----------



## trishaanne

On my way to the grocery store today I passed the new thrift store, which is usually over priced, but something made me pop in there. I got a beginners art set, complete with small easel for the grandkids (I'm stealing the easel for a horror portrait that will be on my fireplace mantle). As I was passing the employees area, where they sort all the donations, there was a female mannequin in the corner. I asked if she was for sale and they initially said no, because they were going to use her to display clothing and because someone donated it to them. Well, HELLO, you're a thrift store...someone donated EVERYTHING that's in there! Well, the manager came by, said I could have her and they put a price on her of $7.00!!!!! I paid and left before they realize how little they charged me. She's missing her arms but that's no big deal...I can either make her a set or just have her laying in the bed under a blanket...noone will know if she has arms or not! Now I have 2 full size mannequins, 3 dressmaker dummies I use, one male torso, plus all the duct tape bodies laying around here! WOOOHOOOOO!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, really nice score on the mannequin, Trish!


----------



## RedSno

Great Finds Lilly!


----------



## Lilly

all cool stuff..
I need to go to a few this year


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

Here's my latest thrift store find, 15 bucks and everything works on her. She says four different phrases. You should have see the looks I got as I was walking through the thrift store and then out to my car with her in my arms...priceless. The mouth movement is a bit loud (clicking) but I can fix that with a little foam. Best find of the last couple years. here's a little video of her in normal light and under a couple of different color lights including black light.

http://www.thewarthogpen.com/halloween_files/halloween.wmv


----------



## shar

15 bucks!!! wow you hit the jackpot here, lucky lucky!!


----------



## fick209

great finds trish & eyes in the dark, thrift stores around here never have stuff like that


----------



## bobzilla

Sweet find for 15 bones !!!


----------



## Spooky1

Nice find. It looks like the original owner may have put a new dress on her, too. I would have snatched her up at $15 bucks too.


----------



## trishaanne

Great score on the bride! I'd have grabbed her too. Most of the Halloween stuff at the thrift stores around here is plastic pumpkins and placemats. When you find something good you have to jump on it..lol.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

Thanks everyone...yea this is my best find in the last couple of years. Spooky what do you mean about the dress?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eyes_in_the_dark said:


> Thanks everyone...yea this is my best find in the last couple of years. Spooky what do you mean about the dress?


He says the dress on the one you bought does not look like the one the prop originally had


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

O' OK didn't know that.


----------



## GothicCandle

last week I went to a garage sale which I think they were redoing the house so they had lots of construction stuff. I got two little work/clamp lamps, a wooden circle,two vases that look like sake pots that are orange and black, and a kerosene lantern. and what did I pay? 75 cents!!!!!!!! for everything!!!! There was other stuff but I was walking and couldnt hold anymore.


----------



## bobzilla

Nice finds everyone ! Found these two guys today at the swap meet. Big Mouth Larry Lobster and Big Mouth Billy Bones


----------



## halstaff

Bob, I'm jealous! Great finds.


----------



## bobzilla

Billy bones is really hard to find ! I've found three of them in the last four years. 


halstaff said:


> Bob, I'm jealous! Great finds.


----------



## madmomma

All those finds are great! I have YET to find ONE good thrift store, garage sale or curby find in the past year! The good bargains all seem to be in the central or midwest states.


----------



## GothicCandle

bobzilla said:


> Billy bones is really hard to find ! I've found three of them in the last four years.


I've NEVER seen one!!! I didn't know they even existed!!! So cool!!


----------



## bobzilla

I found this oil lantern today for 2 bucks. Not sure if it's an antique or replica ?
At the top it says ANCHOR,and the bottom reads DAVEY & CO. LONDON LTD, LONDON ENGLAND. I found this site that sell nautical stuff and the had some lanterns that looked a lot like mine. Their lanterns are reproductions and don't say DAVEY & CO. ect.
http://www.robinsdocksideshop.com/ships_lamps.htm


----------



## debbie5

OMG! WHERE"S that website where the guy took all of those lobster thingies and put them on his car, then synchronized them to sing, dance & put on a show!!?? LOL..

Perhaps the lobsters & bonefish may not have ever been marketed on the East Coast (in their day)?? I've never seen them anywhere but online.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go, Deb:


----------

